# Andy Rooney



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Andy Rooney said on "60 Minutes" a few weeks back:



> I don't think being a minority makes you a victim of anything except numbers. The only things I can think of that are truly discriminatory are things like the United ***** College Fund, Jet Magazine, Black Entertainment Television, and Miss Black America. Try to have things like the United Caucasian College Fund, Cloud Magazine, White Entertainment Television, or Miss White America; and see what happens...Jesse Jackson will be knocking down your door.
> 
> Guns do not make you a killer. I think killing makes you a killer. You can kill someone with a baseball bat or a car, but no one is trying to ban you from driving to the ball game.
> 
> ...


Note: Once again, this was by Andy Rooney.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt023:smt023


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

These just keep going round and round.....:toimonster:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/rooney4.asp


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Flashbang said:


> These just keep going round and round.....:toimonster:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/rooney4.asp


Well, that's fine, it was established elsewhere already, but so what? So he isn't the author and someone too afraid to stand behind it is. Doesn't change much.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It doesn't matter who wrote it still it is right.


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

If a man ain't man enough to put his name to it, I don't want to read it!!:nutkick:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Flashbang said:


> If a man ain't man enough to put his name to it, I don't want to read it!!:nutkick:


Which is more than a little ironic, Mr. "Flashbang." :mrgreen:


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Which is why trolling is rampant on soo many sites..... However, I would never write a piece and then say, "This is what Mike Barham said!!!"If Flashbang wrote it, Flashbang say he wrote it


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll take credit for it. Jimmy Williams Spring, texas


----------

